# LED question



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I see on some wiring diagrams, that the resistor is placed on the negative leg of the LED, and on other diagrams, it's placed before the LED on the positive leg. I'm no electrician, but it would seem to make sense to deal with the extra current before it hits the LED. Does anyone know the answer to which way is correct or why it doesn't matter?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It doesn't matter because no matter where you put the resistor in a series circuit, it does the same thing... limits the current passing through the circuit.


----------

